# Điểm danh 10 mẫu máy lọc không khí được ưa chuộng nhất 2020



## lekimquyen5584 (21/2/20)

Không khí ô nhiễm sẽ khiến cho con người mắc phải nhiều căn bệnh hơn, tuổi thọ suy giảm. Do đó, bên cạnh tăng cường trông các loại cây cảnh có khả năng thanh lọc không khí thì việc lựa chọn *máy lọc không* khí là quyết định vô cùng sáng suốt của mọi gia đình. Bài viết sau đây sẽ gợi ý cho bạn 3 loại máy lọc không khí gia đình bán chạy nhất hiện nay để bạn có thể tìm mua được chiếc máy tốt nhất và phù hợp nhất nhé!


*Top 3 máy lọc không khí bán chạy nhất hiện nay
1. Máy lọc không khí và tạo ẩm Sharp KC-F30EV-W (21m2)*
Sharp KC-F30EV-W thuộc dòng máy lọc không khí và tạo ẩm, có hai chức năng chính là lọc không khí và tạo độ ẩm. Tính năng tạo độ ẩm của máy vừa sẽ giúp bạn không bị khô da khi dùng điều hòa, vừa giúp bảo vệ hệ hô hấp được tốt hơn, tránh khô họng, khô mũi. Máy có dung tích ngăn chứa nước 1,8 lít, lưu lượng tạo ẩm là 350 ml/giờ.
Máy lọc không khí và tạo ẩm Sharp KC-F30EV-W là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất để lọc không khí cho phòng dưới 21m2. Đặc biệt, máy còn có tính năng giải phóng các hạt Plasmacluster ion ra ngoài giúp lọc sạch không khí cực nhanh. Chế độ đèn cảm biến chất lượng không khí giúp người dùng biết được chất lượng của không khí trong phòng hiện tại đang ở mức nào (sạch/kém/quá kém) để có biện pháp ứng phó kịp thời.
Máy lọc không khí Sharp sẽ trải qua 3 cấp lọc: Bộ lọc sơ cấp, bộ lọc khử mùi và bộ lọc Hepa giúp không chỉ loại bỏ các bụi bẩn, chất gây di ứng mà còn loại bỏ mùi hôi khó chịu như mùi thuốc lá, mùi cơ thể cực kỳ hiệu quả. 
*2. Máy lọc không khí và hút ẩm Sharp DW-D12A-W (25m2)*
Sharp DW-D12A-W thuộc dòng máy lọc không khí và hút ẩm được thiết kế rất thông minh. Ngoài chức năng lọc không khí thì người dùng còn có thể sử dụng máy như một chiếc máy hút ẩm để có thể cân bằng độ ẩm không khí về mức hợp lý nhất tốt cho sức khỏe trong những ngày mưa nồm.
Một tính năng tạo nên sự khác biệt của máy lọc không khí và hút ẩm Sharp DW-D12A-W so với các dòng máy lọc không khí đến từ những thương hiệu khác trên thị trường chính là ở việc sử dụng công nghệ Plasmacluster ion. Khi sử dụng, máy sẽ phát tán các plasmacluster ion vào không khí, giúp khử các loại mùi hôi, vi khuẩn có hại, nấm mốc... trong phòng hiệu quả.
Máy có dung tích ngăn đựng nước thải là 4 lít, thuận tiện cho việc tháo rời để đổ nước và vệ sinh. Bảng điều khiển điện tử của máy rất dễ sử dụng. 
*3. Máy lọc không khí và bắt muỗi Sharp FP-JM40V-B*
Sharp FP-JM40V-B thuộc dòng máy lọc không khí và bắt muỗi, nên vừa có thể lọc không khí, vừa có thể bắt muỗi, rất phù hợp với khí hậu nhiệt đới nóng ẩm của nước ta. Máy không những có khả năng thanh lọc bầu không khí trong gia đình mà còn bắt muỗi hiệu quả, giúp ngăn ngừa các bệnh về đường hô hấp, các bệnh do muỗi đốt gây ra, đặc biệt là sốt xuất huyết.
Máy lọc không khí kèm bắt muỗi Sharp FP-JM40V-B sử dụng công nghệ Inverter giúp tiết kiệm điện hiệu quả, khi hoạt động chỉ tiêu thụ trung bình 14W, giúp bạn không lo gia đình sẽ phát sinh nhiều chi phí tiền điện. Ngoài công nghệ Plasmacluster ion, bộ lọc 3 lớp, máy còn có thêm chế độ Haze để tự động vận hành quạt, giúp loại bỏ bụi bẩn và mùi hôi trong không khí hiệu quả. Đặc biệt, do sử dụng đèn UV và tấm keo trong để bắt muỗi chứ hoàn toàn không dùng hóa chất, bạn có thể yên tâm về tính an toàn của thiết bị nếu trong nhà có người già và trẻ nhỏ.
*Cách sử dụng máy lọc không khí để đạt hiệu quả cao*
Trong quá trình sử dụng máy lọc không khí, có một số lưu ý bạn cần nhớ để đạt hiệu quả làm sạch không khí tối ưu nhất như sau:
Đặt máy lọc không khí trong căn phòng phù hợp với công suất máy. Mỗi loại máy được thiết kế phù hợp với 1 diện tích nhất định, nếu diện tích quá lớn so với công suất thiết kế thì máy làm việc sẽ không hiệu quả.  
Máy lọc không khí nên sử dụng trong phòng kín mới đạt hiệu quả cao. 
Để xa máy khỏi tầm tay trẻ em. 
Đối với các loại máy lọc không khí có tính năng ozone thì bạn chỉ nên sử dụng khi thấy phòng ẩm mốc, có mùi, thi thoảng bật để không khí được làm sạch tốt hơn chứ không nên bật hàng ngày. Lạm dụng tính năng ozone sẽ gây ra tác dụng ngược, làm hại sức khỏe gia đình bạn.
Đối với các loại máy lọc không khí sử dụng màng lọc không khí bạn phải thay màng lọc theo định kỳ.
Trên đây là 3 mẫu máy lọc không khí tốt nhất dùng cho gia đình đáng để bạn lựa chọn. Nếu có nhu cầu mua hoặc được tư vấn về sản phẩm kỹ hơn, bạn có thể truy cập website: hangchuanzin.com để tham khảo thêm nhiều mẫu máy lọc không khi được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay.


----------

